# looking for a lite seat



## wheelspeed831 (Oct 22, 2005)

any suggestions on reasonably priced liteweight seat....i.e. brand/ model ect.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

wheelspeed831 said:


> any suggestions on reasonably priced liteweight seat....i.e. brand/ model ect.


After trying many saddles I have found the Tune Speedneedle fits the bill best for me. Any saddle is a pesonal choice however. The tune has just a bit of padding and I find the shape comfortable on three hour rides. I will say that it is a more comfortable saddle if your already fit. It weight 109 grams for the marathon version with the standered around 95 grams I think. No weight limit, this saddle is also popular with mtn bikers. Cost is less then the Axislight and Alanti but not super cheap. I paid $180US for it with shipping


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

wheelspeed831 said:


> any suggestions on reasonably priced liteweight seat....i.e. brand/ model ect.


Good 'ole SLR.

At 135g and $90, it's a great price-to-weight ratio.

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/common/products/productdisplay2.cfm?PRRFNBR=21819


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*If an SLR's shape works for you.*

The Selle Italia C64. Mine came in at 83 grams. Here is were I ordered the saddle from. It took about three weeks to get here in the states but was worth the weight and cost savngs over buying it here.

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&table=tblSattel&id=28


----------



## wheelspeed831 (Oct 22, 2005)

*thanks for the help*

the slr seems like the best wieght for the money...i'll probably go whith that one


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

wheelspeed831 said:


> the slr seems like the best wieght for the money...i'll probably go whith that one


if it's a little stiff for ya, try the slr xp. it's 30-50 bucks cheaper, has some extra padding, and still comes in at under 165 g


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm looking for a light seat as well. Really like the Arione, but a little to porky.
The SLR really seems to cut into the side of my legs, as well as the padding is non existent. A friend gave it to me, as he hated it.
I've ridden the speedneedle and it seems nice, but $180 for a seat is just not me.

Would like to try this SLR XP. I'm riding a Flite Ti now.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm using a Selle san Marco aspide Fx, on all of my bikes, great seat... Usually wear rather padded shorts with a QR flitie pad over the seat, which I remove for shorter races...


----------

